# What Ever Became Of?



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2016)

I was thumbing through Geoff Greene's outstanding book, Schwinn built Heavyweights 1946-1964
When I noticed an interesting thing on the very last page.

The 1954 Buster Brown contest for a one of a kind, 14 carat,


 gold plated Schwinn bicycle.
It was even equipped with a genuine Leopard skin saddle.

What ever happened to this bike, and has it ever surfaced in the hobby?

Or did Mortijohn part it out? Haha!

I'm sure this thing was Pimpdaddy central, but how cool would it be to stumble across this one in somebody's garage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2016)

Now that's a Schwinn I'd like to see !


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 5, 2016)

There is a lightweight version of this as well. Its actually a varsity. The contest at a convention was "guess how many parts make up a varsity?". The guy who won it actually still has it.The actual thread is on SBF if you dare to venture into uncharted territory.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 5, 2016)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2016)

www.schwinnbikeforum.com
Has a thread from 2012 on this topic.
Here's another comic book page in color.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> www.schwinnbikeforum.com
> Has a thread from 2012 on this topic.
> Here's another comic book page in color.





Looks like it got crashed into the sewer, oh well it  was just a Schwinn.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2016)

Grandpa I found me golden Schwinn !!! I did I really did! Immgonna visit Schwilly Wonka and take a tour in Schwinnland!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 11, 2016)

Thats probably how it would go. If i found that schwinn and then i would immediately call you.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 12, 2016)

In addition to the "Like" button, we should have a "LMAO" button....


bikewhorder said:


> Looks like it got crashed into the sewer, oh well it  was just a Schwinn.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 12, 2016)

Found a clipping about the kid that won that bike. Actual bike wasn't a straightbar. Kid lived in New York, I want to say Brooklyn. Can't imagine it lasted long in the city. Or perhaps it's still there forgotten in some brownstone basement.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2018)

greenephantom said:


> Found a clipping about the kid that won that bike. Actual bike wasn't a straightbar. Kid lived in New York, I want to say Brooklyn. Can't imagine it lasted long in the city. Or perhaps it's still there forgotten in some brownstone basement.
> Cheers, Geoff



Any chance you can post a pic/scan of this clipping?


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 19, 2018)

Hopefully not off-topic.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll bet Elvis or Liberace ended up with that bike, maybe Goldfinger?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2018)

Hoping some kid didn’t paint it red sometime in the 60’s.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 20, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Hoping some kid didn’t paint it red sometime in the 60’s.



:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2018)

Maybe the leopard skin never made it past customs to cover the saddle and the bike never came to fruition?
If it ever surfaced would it command death bike dollars?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe the leopard skin never made it past customs to cover the saddle and the bike never came to fruition?
> If it ever surfaced would it command death bike dollars?
> Chris



Maybe to one of those crazy Schwinn guys but not me! V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 20, 2018)

Stolen and tossed off the Brooklyn bridge. That’s my guess.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 10, 2019)

The unicorn


----------

